# Before & After pic SCAM Exposed!



## Will Brink (Nov 20, 2011)

Ever wonder about those 'before and after pics' you see in the magazines or web sites? I expose this common industry scam. 






YouTube Video











Before And After Photo Scams EXPOSED! - YouTube


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 20, 2011)

Cool to see you here. Btw, prince already posted the video for you.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 20, 2011)

Nevermind, seems it was deleted so that you could post it. Anyhow, I appreciate all the videos you've made. You always expose the truth, but do it in a way to where you're not one of the douchers who acts like he's the authority.


----------



## Will Brink (Nov 20, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> but do it in a way to where you're not one of the douchers who acts like he's the authority.



Yes, I save that behavior for home!


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 20, 2011)

In his movie "Bigger, Stronger, Faster" director Chris Bell also exposes the use of spray tans and PhotoShop for before and after pictures. He took before and afters in the SAME day. They took a before pic, gave him a spray tan, did his hair, and snapped another. Then they edited the shit out of it and you couldn't even tell.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 20, 2011)

Will Brink said:


> Yes, I save that behavior for home!


 haha touche


----------



## tony_canuck (Nov 20, 2011)

if someone buys a product because of these tricks is funny, it's all marketing.  not just this industry, you have to be careful with marketing messages in every industry


----------



## akabeastmode (Nov 21, 2011)

i never really look at the before and after pictures, i like to go on more of the content of the product or if people i know used it how they felt about it. plus everyones different you cant expect yourself to be like the guy on the cover


----------

